# Some carb questions for my BMW 2002...



## VW321 (Oct 30, 2003)

Currently, I am running a weber 32/36 elec. choke. I would like to get more performance for the ocassional track day and autocross use, yet I am unsure of what carb would be a good compromise for daily driability and track use. I have been thinking of a 38/38, or possibly sidedrafts with a cam to increase driveability and bottom end(fuel loss is not a big problem to me). I also have heard of DCOm carbs, which are apparently the same as dcoes(both by weber), but have a different fuel pump or something? Would they be as good of a choice? Also are there any other reptuable carb makers I should look into besides weber?(mikuni??)
Thanks Alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84Rocco2bturbo (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Some carb questions for my BMW 2002... (VW321)*

I ran 45mm DCOEs on a 1.8l VW 8valve motor and it was a blast. We ran small chokes on it to get better driveability out of them but they still ran rich at idle. When idling a long time they tend to "load-up". I poersonally do not like the 32/36, I mean it is OK for a daily driver but it runs out of air on the top. I have set-up a few cars with the 32/36 including a 1.9l Opel Ascona, a 2l Pinto, yes a Pinto, a 74 2002, a Ford Capri, air-cooled VWs, and some others and they work good, but once you go to a synchronous set-up, you will see how much better they run, performance wise that is. 
I would either go with a single or dual side-draft weber. I'm not sure what you mean by the 38/38. Is that a 38mm IDF you are talking about? If it is a down-daft set-up, you are talking about, you could easily run a 40 or 44 IDF with a cam. I run dual 44IDF on my 2liter air-cooled VW.
If you can, get some suggestions from others running the same set-up on their '02s as far as jets and chokes. Make sure you take altitude into consideration. A car at sea level is set-up completely different then a car in Denver.
Good luck


----------



## VW321 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Some carb questions for my BMW 2002... (84Rocco2bturbo)*

I am talking about a weber 38/38 downdraft, but i am thinking of the idea of dual 40's(The single sidedraft manifold is impossible to find) and a 292 cm, which is supposedly a good setup for the street. Also how does making the choke smaller help with drivability? How did you do it? Thanks for the help..
By the way, my m10 motor is 2.0 liter, if thats helps at all for gauging performance. ANd the 32/36 does run out quick.


----------



## VW321 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Some carb questions for my BMW 2002... (VW321)*

heres some pics as well:
My Car:








My beat engine(From a few months ago/ Looks cleaned up now)








Sidedraft setup(45's)


----------



## MNvolksMan (Jul 9, 2000)

*Re: Some carb questions for my BMW 2002... (VW321)*

32/36 is not a bad carb, in fact I think it suits a stock motor nicely. A stock 2002 motor is making peak HP at 5700 RPM, and you're not moving a huge amount of air at that speed. First make sure everything else is up to spec. I'd start with new cap, rotor, plugs, wires (not Bosch wires, they are awful), adjust the valves, check the carb linkage to make sure it is fully open with gas pedal depressed, check compresion... etc.
After all this is up to snuff adust the carb float, replace the needle and seat, clean the idle jets and idle mixture screw. Then jet the carb to Creighton's recipe if you haven't already:
primary: 
idle 60 
main 140 
air correction 145 
secondary:
idle 55 
main 170 
air correction 175 
This will cost about $100 (ignition+jets). The 38/38 is getting expensive and is really not a good fit for the 02 unless you can get one cheap to play with. Not too long ago they retailed for $260. I bought one and tried it. The car produced far too much low end torque and I was actually worried about breaking things and top end was the same as the 32/36. From there I went to a set of 40 sidedrafts, nice, good mileage, but not quite right. Now has a set of 45 dcoes but I still bolt on the 32/36 when I need to.
Now get thee back to the 2002 FAQ site!


----------



## tec_rabbit (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: Some carb questions for my BMW 2002... (VW321)*

Does anyone know where to get those curved velocity stacks? I can't seem to find anyone who caries them.


----------



## 84Rocco2bturbo (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Some carb questions for my BMW 2002... (tec_rabbit)*

I was wondering about that too, They sure look good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Don't get me wrong, the 32/36 is a good carb if jetted correctly, especially on a stock motor like you pointed out. It is a very forgiving set-up and reliable. Economy is good too.
But you have to admit that for a fun week-end warrier on the track, side-drafts are the way to go. If you are not planning on doing a cam and some exhaust work, it may be better to stay with the 32/36 though.


----------



## VW321 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Some carb questions for my BMW 2002... (84Rocco2bturbo)*

Ill have to find the website that has them.. What size are you looking for? ANyway I have the plan now, the twin dcoe or dcom 40 with 292 cam, but what exhaust is needed again, could you clarify?


----------



## jooe (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: Some carb questions for my BMW 2002... (VW321)*

bmw 2002... I just love those cars.
I thought the 2002's came with the most wonderful ijectionsystem of all time, kugelfisher... or maybe that was only on 2002 ti and tii.
Anyway, love your car and good luck!


----------



## MNvolksMan (Jul 9, 2000)

*Re: Some carb questions for my BMW 2002... (jooe)*

Those curved Velocity stacks in your picture are completely custom, Lee machined them from a E30 M3 intake.
Cam and carbs are great, but what compression ratio?
I have a BMW Motorsport 300 degree cam and 10:1 pistons, remember folks this is with no knock sensor or programable ignition, it is right on the limit of pump gas (93 octane, pings on 91).
Jooe:
The Kugelfischer is on the tii and turbo models, tis had Solex sidedrafts. regular 02s had single barrel solexes, and later two barrel solexes.
If you get DCOEs be sure to find a set of ti manifolds, there fit better than the Cannon manifolds... and the cannon linkage is crap!


----------



## 2002maniac (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Some carb questions for my BMW 2002... (MNvolksMan)*

Are we all on the BMW2002faq.com ? Great site! Lee's car is beautiful!Ive owned a few 02's first was stock with 32/36. that carb really suits a stock motor very well IMHO. Next I built a motor with 9.5:1 Piano top's and a 292 cam. I used the 32/36 during break in, but when I changed to the 38/38 it was INCREDIBLE!! Upgrade the 3 c's(compression,cam,carb) on an 02 and you've got a real winner! I would recommend a 002 dizzy. Sidedraughts are nice, but they are a pain to tune if you really dont know exactly what you are doing. and on a stock/mildly tuned motor, there isnt much benefit to be had. I could justify dual 40's or 45's if you had over 10:1 comp and over a 300 or 306 cam. Then you would really have a well breathing motor. Have fun in 02 land!!!


----------

